# Y'all please pray for my great uncle



## riverbank (Nov 8, 2016)

Just got news that he has cancer. And in a pretty bad way. I don't know much about Cancer or how it works, all I know is he went from working as a mechanic with his own shop that him and his brother own, and cutting his own firewood to not hardly able to leave the house in no time at all.  Doctor said liver , spine and lung cancer. This is the type of man (along with the rest of his brothers) that doesn't want people to know about stuff like this so that they don't worry. A very kind and humble person to say the least. But the word is that the doc gave him 3 months. Y'all please pray for a miracle, and also some comfort for our family. This man played a huge part in my life and is such a great person. He has a wife that isn't going to know what in the world to do if something bad happens to him. These are just good country folks and this recent news is CRAZY. Anybody living around Oglethorpe county or watkinsville where his shop is may know who I'm talking about .. please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. Thank yall so much.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 8, 2016)

Sounds like he's been the answer to many others prayers. 
Now is time for him to be on the receiving end. 
Wishing the best for you both...


----------



## welderguy (Nov 8, 2016)

Does your great uncle love the Lord?


----------



## riverbank (Nov 8, 2016)

None of us are regular church goer's, but we all believe in and love the Lord.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 8, 2016)

riverbank said:


> None of us are regular church goer's, but we all believe in and love the Lord.



Then brother, you have a sure anchor of hope that is steadfast and unmoveable, no matter what happens. It is the Lord Jesus Christ. He promised never to leave you nor forsake you, in this life and the next.He said all tears will be wiped away.
I will pray for your great uncle and family for sufficient grace.


----------

